# Should 15 Puzzle be added to the Weekly Competition?



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

Four polls are being posted; note that only a maximum of two events will be added to the weekly competition.

This thread will be open for 15 days.

Vote yes ONLY if you BOTH want the event added AND intend to compete in it if possible.

Vote no if you specifically don't want the event added.

If the event receives at least 22 Yes votes (10% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more Yes votes than No votes, and is one of the top two events chosen, it will be added to the competition.

Responses other than Yes or No will not have any impact on the decision. Your response can be changed up until the poll closes.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2019)

Meh


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 10, 2019)

i think 15 puzzle would be fun to have in the weekly competition, even though it pushes the boundary of being a twisty puzzle.


----------



## Nutybaconator (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't have a 15 puzzle


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 10, 2019)

Nutybaconator said:


> I don't have a 15 puzzle


I don’t either, but I plan to order one and compete next year!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 10, 2019)

Meh


Dr. Lube said:


> Which 15 puzzles are available and where are they available from? Are they basically klotskis?


This one is from Qiyi









Qiyi Klotski 15 puzzle


Fun twist on the traditional Klotski sliding tile puzzle. Unlike previous designs, this product contains magnets, which make the puzzle more controllable and prevent tiles from dropping. The puzzle has Quality images that will not fade, rounded corners that help movement of the tiles and...




www.speedcube.com.au


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2019)

I will be counting down the days for these polls, both to remind people of the deadline and to make sure none of the threads disappears too far from view because of less discussion on one of them.

Fourteen more days for these polls.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 11, 2019)

13 days left!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 11, 2019)

Come on, only 6 votes left! Please, guys!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 12, 2019)

Makes it four!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2019)

I want to make sure everyone understands, because my original post here was originally improperly worded in one place - no more than 2 events will be added this year. Since it seems likely that more than two events will have enough votes to meet the minimum requirements, this becomes a race for the most votes - only the top 2 according to yes votes will be added. Fewer no votes will be used to break ties.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 12, 2019)

If you like the idea, but do not expect to. compete in it next year, please reconsider. A new qiyi puzzle has come out, soon to be at your local cube store, and for a low price (~13 USD). And please vote even after we hit 21 votes! We need to be in the top two puzzles to make into the weekly comp.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 12, 2019)

I will compete if there is a sim on the website. I can't get slidysim to work on my computer with wine (I have a macbook) so that's the only option.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2019)

While I like sims, and even competing with sims, the intention for our weekly competition here is that it be using physical puzzles. Sims really shouldn't be used.

Especially for something like 15 puzzle, where I would imagine the UWR for a sim would likely be significantly faster than for a physical puzzle.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Dec 12, 2019)

It's more like clock in the way that it's not a twisty puzzle, and it's not made by Rubik's, which is the only reason clock is an event, so I would say no. But enough people want to compete in it then I see no real harm in having ti be added.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2019)

12 days left! At the moment all 4 proposed new events have enough votes to be considered candidates for adding, so unless people change votes from Yes to No, it is now down to a race for the most votes.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 13, 2019)

A race which we will win. Come on guys! 

(If you’re interested, the word for anticipated victory in English is _nikhedonia)_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2019)

11 days left!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 13, 2019)

Speed FMC- 34
15 Puzzle- 29
Curvy Copter- 23
Mirror Blocks- 23

let’s go 15 puzzle gang!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 14, 2019)

We’re doing really well! Keep going guys!
Oh, and for those who aren’t certain, here’s why you should vote 15 puzzle:
- Good, cheap hardware
- Unique solving style
- There’s a lot of room to grow
- It’s not a high-commitment puzzle; within a few days of practicing, you should be able to complete a solve sub-20!
- Very different from other puzzles, new unique challenge
- Spam TPS


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 15, 2019)

Doing well! Keep it up. 
(Yes I’m proselytizing for 15 puzzle lol. If you think this is too much, please just tell me and I will stop)


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 15, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> - It’s not a high-commitment puzzle; within a few days of practicing, you should be able to complete a solve sub-20!
> - Spam TPS



Those are cons, not pros.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 15, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Those are cons, not pros.


That’s highly subjective.
If you would like me to explain, well here we go:
- while it’s certainly hard to become fast and efficient, it’s important for many people to see early progress in their practice. Similar to pyraminx and 2x2.
- People who like small events will like 15 puzzle. I like spamming TPS, and I think that if you want to call that a con, go ahead, but that is very subjective.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 15, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> That’s highly subjective.
> If you would like me to explain, well here we go:
> - while it’s certainly hard to become fast and efficient, it’s important for many people to see early progress in their practice. Similar to pyraminx and 2x2.
> - People who like small events will like 15 puzzle. I like spamming TPS, and I think that if you want to call that a con, go ahead, but that is very subjective.


It is subjective, that is true. On the other hand you are making the case that it’s a small puzzle. There is room for debate on my divisions, but as I figure it we already have 8 small puzzles (2x2, 3x3, Clock, Pyraminx, Square-1, Skewb, Kilominx, and Redi Cube) 3 medium puzzles (4x4, 5x5, and Master Pyraminx) and only 2 big puzzles (6x6 and 7x7). Curvy Copter would be a medium puzzle, I think.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 15, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> It is subjective, that is true. On the other hand you are making the case that it’s a small puzzle. There is room for debate on my divisions, but as I figure it we already have 8 small puzzles (2x2, 3x3, Clock, Pyraminx, Square-1, Skewb, Kilominx, and Redi Cube) 3 medium puzzles (4x4, 5x5, and Master Pyraminx) and only 2 big puzzles (6x6 and 7x7). Curvy Copter would be a medium puzzle, I think.


That’s all fair and good. However, I tend to think that while 15 puzzle is a short event, and I like it for that, Curvy Copter doesn’t add enough for me to prefer it over something like 15 puzzle which is incredibly different yet still kind of being a twisty puzzle (That being said, I see your point, and I would indeed like for 15 Puzzle, Curvy Copter, and Speed FMC each to be added. In the current state of things, that doesn’t look like it’ll be true, so I have to pick sides).


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 15, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> That’s all fair and good. However, I tend to think that while 15 puzzle is a short event, and I like it for that, Curvy Copter doesn’t add enough for me to prefer it over something like 15 puzzle which is incredibly different yet still kind of being a twisty puzzle (That being said, I see your point, and I would indeed like for 15 Puzzle, Curvy Copter, and Speed FMC each to be added. In the current state of things, that doesn’t look like it’ll be true, so I have to pick sides).


Mirror blocks and Speed FMC are both different ways of approaching a puzzle, 15-puzzle and Curvy Copter are completely different puzzles. 15-puzzle seems cool, but it’s not really a twisty puzzle. We already have a 2-dimensional sorta-twisty puzzle in clock, but we don’t have any edge turning puzzles, and the only other shape-shifting puzzle is Square-1. Curvy Copter just adds more.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 15, 2019)

9 days left!


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 18, 2019)

Bump again, 7 days left!


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes I really want 15 puzzle to be added! I have a DIY one though, does that still count?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Yes I really want 15 puzzle to be added! I have a DIY one though, does that still count?


Yes, I think that should count.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2019)

5 days left!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 21, 2019)

Would virtual 15 puzzles be allowed?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 21, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Would virtual 15 puzzles be allowed?


To quote @Mike Hughey "While I like sims, and even competing with sims, the intention for our weekly competition here is that it be using physical puzzles. Sims really shouldn't be used.

Especially for something like 15 puzzle, where I would imagine the UWR for a sim would likely be significantly faster than for a physical puzzle."

So the answer would be no, which I agree with.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2019)

I changed my vote to yes! I originally voted no, but I decided to take a close look at 15 puzzle, and 10 minutes later I'm addicted! I'm using a virtual one rn, but will get one soon.


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 21, 2019)

15 puzzles are kinda boring.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2019)

3 Days Left!


----------

